# NS Custom SD40-2 High Hood



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

*NS Custom Painted SD40-2*

I am starting on a Ns custom Paint. I am starting with an older used atheran CP Rail SD40-2 that I got for $20 at Robbies Hobbies That runs exelently and is extreamly quiet. I need Ideas on how to connvert it and what modifications I can Easily do to make it look good.
Thanks!
Ntrainlover


----------



## smokey (Mar 6, 2008)

Wish I could help with your questions, but I do look forward to seeing your progress. I've alwys dug the NS locos, they kinda look classy to me :laugh: Used to see them a lot around here... but now they're gone  I DID happen to see one just this past week which was kinda surprising.

Kinda cool- I go down Hwy90 going to and from work. It parallels one of our busiest line in this area, leads to Englewood  I get lucky pretty often, seeing the trains come and go. The KCS always impresses- they're always so clean. Anybody know their cleaning schedule- like after every run?!


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Well so Far I have the mess of glue someone left behind cleaned up, I have the front Anticlimber sanded off and ready for the new one. I have bought the decals for it from Hobbyland. They are Microscale decals. I am using engine black paint. I have have got all of the old grabirons and mold cuts sanded off. Now I just Have to buy the details, Anticlimber, santions, Ditch Lights, Grabirons and I will be all set. Do you thing I can put onb decals after the floquil paint is dry of do you think I need somekind of a finish. Also How do you work decals into crevises any ideas?
Thanks!
:thumbsup:


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Wothless whitout pictures my friend !

For the decals... use Microset then Microsol (which is a solvent that melt the decal)... available in most model hobby shop. Your paint must be glossy though, put a flat base after the decals if you want to but if you put decals on a flat surface, you'll have a "silvery" (ugly) finish on them because of the air trap underneat.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I will have to try and find the camra.
I am using poly scale model railroad paint. does that have enough of a gloss for decals or do I need to get some Micro gloss, micro set, and micro sol.
I know when I am done I am going to be hitting it with dullcote. How do you apply micr sol? wont you still have to work the decals into the cracks between doors though?
Thanks!


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry, I'm new in railroad modeling... had a 30 years background in cars, tanks and planes modeling though... so I don't have any clue on the glossiness of Poly scale paint. I'm used to almost all kind of paint and let me say that if your finish is like a brand new car, then you are OK and should go on with the decals. If not, maybe it can be polish but be very careful with all the little details in the Loco. Personnaly, my finishes are always way better than a showroom car before applying any decals.:thumbsup:

I never used Micro Gloss... even if I have it laying around somewhere. I sometime use Future (floor polish) on models though; but most of the time, a good airbrush job is all I need (layers are done in 2 separate pass... one stick, on wet). For the Micro Sol, I put it with a simple gentle brush, the same brush is used to "drive" the decals in the "ditch", "hole", "panel line", "edge"... well almost anywhere.:laugh::laugh:

It's fun and quite easy... I'll do it on my brand new Conrail to convert it to CN no: 5934 next spring... winter is comming fast and the paint boot is now closed till spring !


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Ps... your avatar is a bit small but I think I can recognize Angus Young.

Cool... one of my fav band.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mart


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

My airbrush Ish giving me trouble now, sometimes it makes little glob bubles from an improfection in the spray. How can I fix this?
Thanks!


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

What brand... need info.

Aztec... change the tip, it's worn out !

Badger... is the needle is bend ? If so, you must have more than a problem shooting with it.

Iwata... must be the paint !

Can you picture the problem ?

Can it be the paint ? Some paint have a very agressive thinner (even melting plastic airbrush) that can cause this. My Tamiya paint (the TS serie) have this kind of agressive thinner in it and when out of the can (yes, I empty cans to shoot the paint with an Airbrush... a control issue), it can take 2 to 3 hours just to get stable enough. Always wear a NIOSH mask with those !

In any case... keep a clean towel to wipe the nose of the Airbrush when you have to.

Feed me in info... I'll try to help.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, It is an older Blue Point Airbrush, It could because I am using a propel can. But it has been very hard to clean. It could be bunched up paint somewhere.
Thanks for the Idvice, PS I have some pics I have to put up.


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, cans are a way to work... but maybe the lamest :thumbsdown: !! Even a good tire is better than a can ! This can be your problem... some cans use a propellant which can react with you paint and cause this bubbling thing. Plus, it stinks ! Get out there and find yourself a simple compressor... it don't have to be those fancy quiet one... well, except if you're in an appartment.

It could be dryed paint too... diassemble the airbrush, get some air brush cleaner (thinner) and get that Blue Point (never heard of it) clean.

And... bring those pics on, so I can see that hood.

Mart


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Well its not a high hood anymore, thats my next prject, this is a low hood.
Heres the pics.


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

What kind of decals will you use... Microscale ?!


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes I will be using Microscale decals. Does that sound good?


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Good ??? Museum quality always sound great to me.:appl:

I already have my pack for a CN conversion on a SD40-2 (#5934)... will be doing it next spring.

Ps: I'll probably have a GP50 as a hi-nose engine... love the way they look. Probably another one to convert to CN standards.


----------



## CNWF7 (Oct 4, 2008)

I built one of these in mid 80's using a "Cannon" high hood kit with good results. The only thing is, the Cannon parts are quite thin when working with paint or glue.

J.C.


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

What ? A SD40 or a GP50 ?

Mart.


----------



## CNWF7 (Oct 4, 2008)

Cannon & Company part#191-1101 GP/SD35-GP50. 
J.C.


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Haaa, the good old resin parts... $$ but soo clean (hihi...soo).

Build it on what ? SD or GP ?? And on what brand ? Athearn, Bachmann, Kato ???
Everuthing went fine ?
More info please... maybe pics too... I'm visual !

Mart


----------



## CNWF7 (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought we were talking about an NS SD40-2. That's what I interppret this thread as being. If it is not, I apologize. I just tought it was nice that someone was doing an engine that I customized 20+ years ago. 

J.C.


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Mihihi... sorry, the tread had zigzag a bit and I lost the title of the tread along with my head. We are talking ns SD40-2 ! My mistake !

You managed to put a C&C hi nose on what brand ?? Athearn ?

Mart.


----------



## CNWF7 (Oct 4, 2008)

This is what I did. I took an Athearne undec SD40-2, cut he low nose off using a combination of razor saw and dremel tool. Lots of filing and sanding to the cab and frame. the decals were microscale Norfork Southern diesels, Again, I thought the Cannon & Company parts were a little thin but, I used them anyway.
After shooting Scale Coat gloss black, a freind said he wanted it if it turned out O.K. So, I sold it to him a few days later.

John


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Should have kept it man those are hard to build. Progress is moving incredably slow sorry. I ll pick up the pace.


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Put Black Ice in the cd player... it'll get you in beat !

I received my first "kit" wagon yesterday... hooooou, a lot of pieces in those grain car... I'll have to get a beat of my own to get over it !

Mart


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I have to get ready for the christmas layout going up just before thanksgiving. I will post an image of the layout plan soon.
Thanks for posting. 
Ntrainlover


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow Sherlock.... way to spam !!!

I'm ok... still breathing !


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Im not a spamer so here it is I am sorry it took so long.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> Im not a spamer so here it is I am sorry it took so long.


SmallCaboose was talking about Sherlock12's post, which has since been deleted


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah sorry Ntrain. Wasn't talking about you at all man !! There was a stupid spam there.

Erased since... 

Come on Ntrain... you really tought I was talking about you ? Come on man.


Mart.


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Ps... nice little setup... you don't have kids do you ??


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

smallcaboose said:


> Ps... nice little setup... you don't have kids do you ??


He is the kid at that house, hahaha


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I'm not anymore... but I was 4 and a half years ago !!

Ps... I really think my 4 1/2 years old is quite hook on train now ! He's my main conductor and I'm able to trust him on a lot of thing regarding the model train hobby. He's listening to it and knows exactly when there's a problem on a switch or not.

It's cool to be the Dad of such a kid !
He already know things by their name... the EMD SD40-2, the covered hopper, the flat car, the 40' boxcar and the 50'... and of course, that small caboose !!:thumbsup:

His brother on the other hand... well, that's another thing altogether... but he's got plrenty of time to grow up, he's only 2 !

And yes, I sometime feel myself like a kid when looking that train go.


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep Boston&Maine is right, Im only 14yrs old. 
Thanks for the comment on the layout. Did you guys see the thread I have about the New Athearn High hood That I ordered? Well the decoder came in for it today. I ordered a Tsunami Sound decoder for a 2nd generation EMD prime mover 645 for it. I'm Excited the engine is coming in tomarrow hopefully.
I will have to post a preview when I get the decoder installed tomarrow night.


----------



## smallcaboose (Sep 22, 2008)

14 ? I'm a bit more than twice that... you are lucky ! And quite mature, we discussed a lot of thing and I would have guess you was my age... I mean, I'm surprised... you love ACDC !! Such an oldtimer band ! Yes, at 36... I'm the one who's oldtimer, I know !:laugh:

Yes ,I saw your other tread... can't wait to see how it goes.

Mart.


----------

